# Detailing a pier/jetty



## ozroscoe (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi team,

I have built a HO scale pier, and now it is time to detail, particularly the legs where they meet the water. I haven't poured the water yet. Anyone got ideas on how to model the growth, like seaweed? 

Cheers,

Roscoe


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

My Friend,

http://www.lauriegreensweb.com/My Articles/my articles.html


Heres a step by step of how to model the piers and also the water!!! BTW this website has tons of cool modelling ideas that will help lots of folks!! See ya in November!!

Pat


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, Pat ... that weblink is PACKED with fabulous tips and building ideas. Great reference!

TJ


----------



## ozroscoe (Jul 10, 2008)

whoah! What a website. So many great ideas, articles and resources. Pat, you have excelled! Thanks, mate. I think I will have a crack at using fine green turf to model the seaweed.

I won't try No More Gaps for my module, as I have already painted the water colour.



Roscoe


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah it's a great resource!! A very talented individual 

Pat


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Pat..............your modeling work is beyond words.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Modelling looks fantastic!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good.:thumbsup:

I love the BLUE water too.:thumbsup: Excellent.

Keep us updated on the seaweed, please.

Do you have some motorboats?
A tug & barge maybe?

A speedboat with a water skier?
Skier with a yellow polka dot bikini.:thumbsup:


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

My fellow modellers!!! I wish I could claim this as my work!!!! Holy crap I'm not that good!!! I found this website on Google for my old friend Roscoe down in Melbourne!!! I though I'd share with all as this fellow is an amazing craftsman willing to share his knowledge!!

Thanks
Pat


----------



## skooksteve (Mar 23, 2012)

Holy Moly!

Best website I've seen for help with modeling, landscapes, weathering, etc. Just the layout of the website itself is impressive. Thanks for the link. :thumbsup:


----------



## Graffen (May 23, 2012)

Hi all!
The best water I've ever seen is this one:








Made by Mario Rapinett.


----------



## ozroscoe (Jul 10, 2008)

big ed said:


> Looking good.:thumbsup:
> 
> I love the BLUE water too.:thumbsup: Excellent.
> 
> ...


Hi Big Ed,

Yup, got sail boats, motor boats, windsurfers...perhaps my mission is to create a water skier with a YPDB 

Love it! You know a recent MR article showed a motor boat on an acetate base with waves around the edge so it could be placed anywhere on a water surface and the boat is in motion. Clever!


----------

